# Gaggia Classic diagnosis (vid linked)



## Muahahaha (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi all, linked below is a short vid of my Classic trying its best to work but sounding very laboured and only putting out a trickle of hot water. Shower screen is fine, no blockages in it.






From the sound I am thinking the pump is my failed part. But looking for advice as to weather it might also be the solenoid valve. I dont mind replacing both at the same time as its an old machine so might as well do them together. But are any special tools needed for installing a new pump and solenoid valve, do you need a soldering iron or just plain screwdriver and pliers?

Also any tips on what pump I need, Ive done a search and some come up for £20 and others are called a vibratory pump and are a lot more expensive at £55. Any good recommendations on a company that sells the parts I need?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Pump is ok, clean your* solenoid valve* and shower screen and plate.

BR

You need only basic tools like screwdriver, 4/5 mm allen keys.


----------



## Muahahaha (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks L&R, in cleaning the solenoid what should I be doing? Screw it out and soak it in citric acid & water to descale it?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Watch the video above, you may want to clean the boiler assembly as well.


----------



## Muahahaha (Dec 20, 2016)

Nice one L&R, will get to that this weekend=) Thanks again for the help


----------



## Muahahaha (Dec 20, 2016)

Just bumping this thread as I only got around to attempting to de-clog the solenoid valve yesterday. I ran the machine through steam and brew cycles to open and close the valve using Puly Caff and over four litres of water but the valve didnt unblock. I thought it was slowly unblocking after a litre as there was a drip appearing from the grouphead but after another 3 litres it was still just a drip. I did all this with the shower screen off too.

So wondering any advice on what next, extract the solenoid valve and let it soak in descaling liquid or just buy a new one?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Muahahaha said:


> Just bumping this thread as I only got around to attempting to de-clog the solenoid valve yesterday. I ran the machine through steam and brew cycles to open and close the valve using Puly Caff and over four litres of water but the valve didnt unblock. I thought it was slowly unblocking after a litre as there was a drip appearing from the grouphead but after another 3 litres it was still just a drip. I did all this with the shower screen off too.
> 
> So wondering any advice on what next, extract the solenoid valve and let it soak in descaling liquid or just buy a new one?


 Have you actually removed the valve and stripped it down - and cleaned out the hole in the bottom with a needle? If you haven't then anything else will be pointless.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Muahahaha said:


> Just bumping this thread as I only got around to attempting to de-clog the solenoid valve yesterday. I ran the machine through steam and brew cycles to open and close the valve using Puly Caff and over four litres of water but the valve didnt unblock. I thought it was slowly unblocking after a litre as there was a drip appearing from the grouphead but after another 3 litres it was still just a drip. I did all this with the shower screen off too.
> So wondering any advice on what next, extract the solenoid valve and let it soak in descaling liquid or just buy a new one?


Are you using pulycaff or pully descaler? Puly caff should only be us3d for backflushing & cleaning the coffee oil residues off the portafilter etc & shouldn't be yun through the boiler.


----------



## Muahahaha (Dec 20, 2016)

MrShades said:


> Have you actually removed the valve and stripped it down - and cleaned out the hole in the bottom with a needle? If you haven't then anything else will be pointless.


 No, just followed the de-clogging instructions in the video posted above. Will remove it next and poke around with a needle, if that doesnt work then Im guessing a new solenoid is in order


----------



## Muahahaha (Dec 20, 2016)

ashcroc said:


> Muahahaha said:
> 
> 
> > Crap, now you've said it Ive realised it was Puly Caff and not descaler. Was probably wasting my time so will go at it again with citric acid mixed with warm water and see if that unclogs it.
> ...


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Muahahaha said:


> No, just followed the de-clogging instructions in the video posted above. Will remove it next and poke around with a needle, if that doesnt work then Im guessing a new solenoid is in order


If it clicks, then there's nothing that a clean won't fix - you won't need a new one unless it doesn't click on/off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Muahahaha said:


> No, just followed the de-clogging instructions in the video posted above. Will remove it next and poke around with a needle, if that doesnt work then Im guessing a new solenoid is in order


If it clicks, then there's nothing that a clean won't fix - you won't need a new one unless it doesn't click on/off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muahahaha (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks for the tips. Its in a holiday home so I wont get a chance to work on it again for another couple of weeks but will report back when I do. Gonna try flushing it with citric acid first and if that doesnt unblock it then take the solenoid valve out and try clean it with a pin


----------

